# 2011 Foals



## Matt73 (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't want to jinx this...But I'm so excited about my pairing of my Lex and Triple K's Double Your Destiny. Thanks to Linda Reinders, who took such good care of my girl during her "date" lol. She came back fat, sun-bleached, and happy




So...in 10 months we should have a beautiful baby (knock-on-wood).

Here are the parents of my expected 2011 foal

Who are you expecting for 2011?

Destiny






Lex (fat...coming out of winter 






Who are you expecting for 2011?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 22, 2010)

That should be awesome Matt! Hope it is everything you want it to be!

We have two bred. My dark bay homebred mare, Rio is being bred to Oak Bay Salsamio. Salsa's foals have been tearing up the show ring,,, Amigo and Caliente. Hope to get a wonderful bay colt to show!!!





And our palomino Grosshills Dandy Special Edition daughter Charm is being bred to our little trotting man, Creeksides Mister Impressive for their first foals!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow Matt! Congratulations! I cant wait ( crossed fingers ) to see that baby. It should be awesome.

We have quite a few expected for 2011. We will be patiently awaiting for our first foals from Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin, and Little Kings Buck Outta Cyte ( BOTH BUCKEROO SONS ). Ohhhhh......... and our two Buckeroo daughters bred to Little Kings Supreme Dream! We cant wait.

And we will be waiting for our 3rd foaling from Alliance Scouts Bonus ( L&D SCOUT AND BUCKEROO GRANDSON ) our 2nd foaling from Little Kings Electro Buck ( BUCKEROO SON ), and Rogers HSR IMA BT ( BTU SON )!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 22, 2010)

Our breeding season didn't go quite as well as planned, girls didn't want to cooperate





The only one I think is in foal is possibly my silver bay roan mare, Carriage Hills Copper:






Currently covering my bay mare Luck's Little Black Daisy, for hopefully a repeat (only filly this time) of this year's colt Teddy *fingers crossed*






Teddy below:






Both are bred to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome:






We tried a repeat breeding to Tango (dam of 2010 colt Max), unfortunately she was showing heat signs the other day, but when we tried to cover her again she wanted to take his head off, soo not sure what her deal is as she was fine with previous breeding last month.. Also bred my palomino girl to my 2 year old Buckeroo grandson, but don't think she settled..


----------



## Devon (Jul 22, 2010)

I bred miss Fashion my 6x National Top Ten Mare to EMH Zchivago (Grahams Black Tie Affair x Grahams Little Pearl) ASPC/AMHR He was Res Jr Champion in canadian all stars and multiple Grand Champion last year. Sadly I probably won't be able to keep this baby because of school but I am SO excited





Caldwells Fashion Paige











And EMH Zchivago ASPC/AMHR unclipped unconditioned photos;











Her 2008 filly with similar breeding hoping for something similar!;


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is what Harvey and I have planned for 2011 foals at *Whinny For Me Farm*.

We are crossing *Ericas Echos of My Destiny HOF* (National Champion (halter) / Res. National Grand Champion (driving) / Halter Hall of Fame) to *Ericas Double Dipped* and *Ericas Sweet as Sugar*. Destiny is a grandson of both Buck Echo and Double Destiny. Both mares have many siblings who are National Champions and both are perlino BTU granddaughters. These crosses repeat our 2009 buckskin fillies, Infinity and Piper.

We are crossing *Ericas Gone and DunIT* (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) to *Ericas Big City Bomb Shell*. DunIT is a grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather and a great grandson of Egyptian King. He's got the fanciest trot, too! Bomb Shell is a perlino Buckeroo granddaughter and sibling to many National Champions. This will be her first foal.

If all goes according to plan, we should be looking all buckskin and Buckeroo around *here* next Spring


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 23, 2010)

I only bred one for next year and I am very excited about this foal. After two awesome colts this year, I just hope for alive and healthy, beautiful will be a bonus.

Our Res World Champion Mare sired by Hunt House Farms Medalion, Ravenwood Medalions Moments To Love






Ultrasound in foal for late Feb to our World Champion stallion, RHA Mercury Rising.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 23, 2010)

oh good I get to play.... I'm really excited about next year. We should have 4 foals. Two are by our new guy Cross Country Barracuda who is a Redboy son and a Res. National Champ. Senior stallion(this will be his first foals). He has bred Silver who is a Yellow Diamond Little Feather daughter and a Res. national Champion herself and he bred her granddaughter Flame who is by Silver's Res National Champ son.

Also another foal I am excited about is our double blue boy grandson crossed with our very leggy Redboy daughter....I eventually want to cross his daughters with Bare so this will give me an idea of the result( i want Sky's blue boy head combined with Bare's refinement) . He has also bred our Roan Ranger daughter which should be a good cross as well. Anyway here are the two guys and one of the mares.






This is Bare the Redboy son( he has developed more since this pic as he was 2 here)






and Silver one of the mares that Bare bred in her show years






and this is Sky the Blue Boy grandson

Thanks and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2010)

I love your "Silver" mare, Ashley! I have two sons from her, including our stallion, DunIT. She makes awesome babies, and they pass it on, too. I have loved her grand kids we have here


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks....I think she is our best mare and love her as well. She had a nice foal this year by Taker and hopefully this next one will be just as nice with his brother....we also have her mother here who I bought so that she could retire here. I love Dunit and Destiny by the way


----------



## Reble (Jul 23, 2010)

I wish everyone



next year during their foaling season & ones that are still to come this year.

We are hoping all mares we have are bred!

Not sure if that was such a good ideal with our economy.

But, he bred 5 last year also and had 3 foals.

Check them out on our web site, we are very pleased with what he is producing.

He bred all 5 mares again this year and we will see.

He is 27.75 Stallion with Rowdy bloodline

and 5 of his Mares, with BTU, Rowdy, Candy Man, and CC Ninja

and more in their bloodlines.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 23, 2010)

I lost my entire post jeez! Very nice Matt! I bet you cant wait. We did 3 for next year. Hoping that everyone continues to stay covered and foals safely.

Calvin to






Marzipan






Domino to






Elle and






Spook


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 23, 2010)

Very Nice Matt!! I can see why your excited!

Well, I have yet to breed for next year. I need to plan around next years vacation so no one will (theoretically) have to foal out or watch foals while I am gone. I am aiming for late July early August babies, my potential crosses......

Little Kings LKB Buckeroo Dream (Buckeroo son)






to

LTD's Magic Man's Hot Topic (Magic Man daughter)






Reece's Destiny Hawk (sorrel mare on left, Hawk daughter, really need updated photos of her)






And

Little Kings Echo's Omega (Buck Echo son)






to

Nostalgia's Nacho Baby (LTD Magic Man granddaughter)


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone





I really like everyone's plans so far. Looks like next year we'll have some more pretty foals to gawk at


----------



## REO (Jul 23, 2010)

They are not confirmed in foal...but....

Here is what we went for!

The gorgeous perlino *Ten L's Spirits Afterglow*

(owned by Parmela!)






To my mares

*Taxi*






*Kismet* Nort's daughter!






*Mysti* Nort's daughter!






Wish I could get a few more over to visit him!





Then, of course I have a few that I've bred to my boy Nort!










Looks like the forum will have another beautiful foal year next year! I love to see the babies! Good luck Matt! And everyone!


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure which mares have settled yet, but our possible foals for next year are:

Bred to buckskin leopard appy "Cowboy"





are Mountain Highs AMayZing



,

Wild Winds Frost Fire



, Magic Mist I'm An Appy Lucy



, Magic Mist Velvet Fire



, and to our newest mare, Woodland Acres Walkin On Sunshine



Cowboy's foals this year (all fillies!) are all gorgeous so I'm so excited to see what he'll produce with this next group of mares.

Oops, I need another post...


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2010)

We also let our four year old buckskin snowflake appy boy breed for the first time, this is Erica's Streakin For Bucks



and he was bred to Summers Shades of Class



and to CCMF Champagne Delight



. We're still waiting on a sold mare to come back into heat to be bred to him too.

And our bay leopard boy CCMF Spotted Illusion



was bred to Mountain Meadows Spring Tyme Wishes



and to Magic Mist Wildfire





Less than half of our breeding age mares were bred this year, same as last year. I tend to end up keeping at least half of the foals (LOVE THEM!



) so if we had any more than we do I'd end up in trouble, lol!


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 23, 2010)

Magic said:


> We also let our four year old buckskin snowflake appy boy breed for the first time, this is Erica's Streakin For Bucks


lol this is another one of my mare Silver's foals, I posted her on the first page,(bred to my stallion Bare) and Jill posted Dunit one of her other sons. He is nice as well


----------



## Magic (Jul 23, 2010)

AshleyNicole said:


> lol this is another one of my mare Silver's foals, I posted her on the first page,(bred to my stallion Bare) and Jill posted Dunit one of her other sons. He is nice as well




I know it!



I LOVE your Silver! What a beautiful mare! And she's obviously a super producer!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like there is going to be some pretty spectacular foals running around in 2011.








Be still my heart...............Stonehenge Painted Feather lives here with us now and is being bred to several mares for 2011. I do not have my photos back yet from our photographer so I will wait to post those. If all goes as planned we will have 7 foals by Feather. 2 confirmed via ultrasound as of this writing.














We are also expecting three foals from our Magic Man son - Magic Mans All Izon Me - shown in my avatar.









2011 will be my most anticipated foaling year ever! I cannot express in words how much I am looking forward to these foals. I plan to update my entire website as soon as I get my photos.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 23, 2010)

I am already counting down the days until I get to see my first Star Strucks Phantom foals. We bought him this year so next year will be his first foal crop with us. He is a Reserve National Grand Champion in halter and a multi National Top Ten in driving. He's also a bay tovero, homozygous for tobiano with sabino and splash. Wish mares had a shorter gestation






Here is Phantom:






Mares bred to him:

ARC Vanna-bay pinto GMB bred






ARC Daisy Mae-chestnut tovero






O Henrys Daffodil-chestnut sabino overo (Daisy Mae daughter)






Mars Vonnie-chestnut GMB and Contender bred (bad pic-this mare has the most beautiful head)






O Henrys Forever Magic-bay pinto Brewers Dark Magic daughter

**Can't find a pic of this mare, but she has great Roadster movement so can't wait to see the movement with this cross


----------



## ohmt (Jul 23, 2010)

I also have mares bred to these stallions:

28" Palomino Little Kings Supreme Dream son






Bay Leopard Appaloosa, Valley View He's a Preacher Man






Bay (homozygous black) Few Spot Appaloosa, Toyland Penny Cloud






**Only a couple mares bred to each. We don't like to have more than 10 foals a year (only 2 this year)**

Should be a colorful year next year!


----------



## sihri (Jul 23, 2010)

We have bred Amber to our new herd Stallion Tiz 2 Olympus. This will be his first foal and it hopefully will be a pinto. I did try to post some pictures of Amber but for some reason I cannot get them into this post


----------



## jsites (Jul 24, 2010)

I totally agree with ohmt, wish mares had a shorter gestation.





I can't wait until next year. I'm expecting foals from some pretty "Awesome" horses...lol

I have a few mares bred to my stallions Cross Country Call Me Awesome






and my 28" jr stallion Little 'un Farms Johns Little Safari






I'm super excited about this cross and want to thank Jana Nichols for allowing me to breed my mare Walden Hill Steppin Out in Rythem to her spectacular world grand champion stallion Flying Aces Attitude of Royalty.






I'm also expecting a foal from Westwind Farms Attitude of a Duke. He is bred to my L&D Scout daughter, Todwills Tallent Scout.






Heres hoping and praying for a safe and wonderful foaling season for everyone!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 24, 2010)

I only have one foal coming in 2011, and it is out of a mare I have been waiting on for three years!





The mare is LTD's Lil Copycat, a loud frame overo mare crossed to a stallion named Dun-Haven Grand Event. Both horses come from champion bloodlines. The stallion himself is breathtaking and holds many harness awards at Congress and World level. I am hopeful for a loud foal that can MOVE.





After breeding two mares last year and still having no foals, I have decided that 2011 will be my last attempted "breeding season" for a few years.



I feel it will be best to save my money for shows and simply _BUY_ my future _"ultimate show horse"_. I am disappointed that I have not been able to raise my own foal yet as I had big dreams for these crosses, but I will stick to showing and promoting geldings in the future instead. Sometimes things just don't work out.


----------



## vvf (Jul 24, 2010)

After only 2 foals this year. We are breeding a few more mares for next year.

First

Espresso






bred to

Glitter






Sweet pea






Rockin Raquel

and Rosie


----------



## vvf (Jul 24, 2010)

Establo Tabasco






Being bred to

Latte






and Hypnotic


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, some great 2011 prospects posted here, I can't wait to see everyones foals! And after a year of "withdrawal" I'm anticipating 3 foals here next year.

I'm super excited for CCMF Carousel Carnival'sfirst foals, hoping for lots of spots! He bred two of my girls, pinto Crayonbox Wild River Canyonand snowflake appy Almost Heaven's Frosty Chip

Then I'm lucky enough that when Carnival decided he really didn't like Little Chief's Spring Blossom, Julie Good (Azariah Miniatures) was kind enough to let her visit WF Zeus Noble Cause, son of Little Kings Buck Zeus. He is palomino, she is bay, so crossing my fingers for a buckskin!


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 25, 2010)

2011 Looks to be exciting for us all!!

Here are my crosses, hoping that everyone took...because this year we were supposed to have 4 foals all confirmed in foal with US, and we ended up and only had 1











The following mares were all bred to Darkmoons Orions Tattooed Creation for his first foals..

Darkmoon Orions Tattooed Creation, Lab tested Silver Buckskin Tovero Stallion.






Bred to...

L&DS Sweet Cream Puff AMHR 34" Palomino Tovero Mare






Mini Bucks Skeeter By T TLC A/R 33" Black Tovero Mare






Boones Little Country Girl A/R 29" Buckskin Tobiano Mare






And last but not least...I have been breeding Clear Brooks Mo To Talk About



To Evergreens Commands Attention Both 29" A/R


----------



## ShaunaL (Jul 25, 2010)

I am expecting one foal for 2011 and, of course, I am VERY excited about it! I am hoping for a beautiful AMHA/AMHR show foal who will hopefully have both parents' lovely long-striding movement





My grulla BOB daughter Buck On's Bad Girl






is confirmed in foal to

my bay sabino overo stallion Pacific Masquerade











There are some beautiful crosses posted here, the forum is going to be bursting with gorgeous babies next year! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 25, 2010)

it looks like everyone is Expecting some Exciting Foals for next year





I am really looking forward to next year myself





MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm - aka "Allure"










2007 AMHA/AMHR/PtHA Smokey Grullo Pinto Stallion 31.5"

_Grand Champion Jr Stallion Multi Reserve Grand Champion Halter Stallion_

was bred to the Following Mares: For His *First* Foals!








Due: April 8, 2011

Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff - aka "Starlet"










2007 AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Dun Maiden 31.25" (Homozygous for Black)

Ultrasounded: (Open) Nail Tested: IN FOAL with a Filly!

So we will see what we get come April

Due: April 23, 2011

Paladins Daize of Maie - aka "Jadis"






2006 AMHA/AMHR Sorrel Maiden 33"

Ultrasounded: (In Foal) Nail Tested: IN FOAL with a Filly!

_So Hopefully 2 For Sure  _ I have 3 other mares who are either taking their Sweet Time or I am waiting to Confirm


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 26, 2010)

Bred to my stallion C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti






HRK Kates Chocolate Creme de Coco






Mini Magic's Sugar Baby






ESM Quite the Diva






And an outside mare


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 26, 2010)

Bred to my stallion VFG El Arlequin






Oak Grove Legends Marina






Six Gems Dream Catcher






and two outside mares.

I bought Forester Creek Magic Melody in foal, she is bred to Laurie's (HGF) leopard stallion (I beleive he's in her avatar)






I also have two big horses in foal.

My palomino pinto Arab cross is in foal to JPJ Minstril Palo, a SE Arab who's a champion in halter, liberty and endurance.

My Welsh Cob cross is in foal to a fewspot POA, Tough Rocket

Going to be a busy year! I'm used to having three to four foals, not 6 minis and 2 large!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 30, 2010)

I can hardly wait for April 2011!!! I have had the awesome opportunity to lease, Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, aka Spirit, for this breeding season. So of course he is the only boy getting any action around here this year! LOL






He has been bred to the following mares. But they are not confirmed in foal yet. I believe most of them are settled though. There are too many for this post, so I will put up a second one.





Candy Promise, 18 yr old bay pinto mare






A Stable Business Dusty Buck, 10 yr old buckskin






Triple Ks Copys BTU Golden Girl, 5 yr old palomino






Lauralees All That Glitters, 3 yr old silver bay pinto






Raylindas Favors Image, 15 yr old red dun pinto


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 30, 2010)

And the rest of the mares.....

Lot Sa Funs Tru Gem, 5 yr old black pinto






Gracelands Lil Miss Behavin, 14 yr old palomino pinto






ROKO Lotto Class By Design, 3 yr old black pinto






ROKO Painted Apache Sahara Rain, 5 yr old sorrel pinto






ROKO Whysp Of Black Magic, 3 yr old black






Have I forgotten anybody??? Making this post has made me realize that I really need to get out and get some better shots of some of these mares in their pretty shiny summer coats.


----------



## REO (Jul 30, 2010)

Whispy is looking good! I never saw that pic before!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Robin! That pic is actually from last Spring.



I REALLY need to get some new pics of her, and cookie, and sophie, and dusty, and gem, etc, etc. LOL


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow Julie.

You have some really nice mares. Love the little muzzles on them. Should be a great foal crop.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW there will be some BEAUTIFUL 2011 foals to be shared on the forum next year! 

I am not at my laptop but I will be able to post pictures here later this afternoon - I promise! 

SOUTHERN CHARM MINIATURES is expecting 4 foals for 2011 all are bred to my bay tobiano 32.25" AMHR stallion named Josiah One whom we lost his 2010 foal back in April.....a beautiful blue eyed tovero filly but we are hoping we will get more just like her!

So anyways we have Josiah One aka Sampson bred to. . . .

*Sassy - A/R golden snowflake appaloosa 33.5" Bertrands Golden Nugget daughter & Lucky Four bred mare*

29% Bay or Buckskin -- 16% Chestnut or Palomino -- 4% Black or Smokey Black

*Missy - R golden tobiano + overo 31.25" Lucky Four & Stouts bred mare*

29% Bay or Buckskin -- 16% Chestnut or Palomino -- 4% Black or Smokey Black

*Allula - R black tobiano + overo 32.5" Cottontail & Stouts bred mare*

70% Bay -- 23% Black -- 7% Chestnut

We also purchased a mare who came to us VERY underweight whom we are desperately trying to get up in weight who was exposed for 60 days to a stallion named Bluebell's Hollow Knockout - a gorgeous bay frame overo stallion who is a very nice looker! He is bred to - 

*Pepsi - R black splash overo 37.5" Boone's bred mare*

70% Bay -- 23% Black -- 7% Chestnut

Keeping my fingers crossed for some lovely healthy foals!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 1, 2010)

_Well it will be another busy foaling season next year with our 2011 mare line up_

_*"Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" (Senior Stallion)*_

_* *_






_ _

_"NFC Rowdys Velvet Touch"_

_ _

_"Alamos Sir's Elegant Fawn"_

_ _

_"Alamos Sir's Captivating Ember"_

_ _

_"Alamos Sir's Splendid Tierra"_

_ _

_"Alamos Princes Russion Brietta"_

_ _

_"Mountain Meadows Amirs Malakeh" _

_ _

_"Allure's Ultimate Avalon"_

_ _

_"Allure's Ultimate Falon"_

_ _

_"Faith Farms Khemosabis Bobby Socks"_

_ _

_"Alamos Impressives Devine Delaine"_

_ _

_"Allure's Ultimate Design"_

_ _

_"D'Armond Skippa Starlet"_

_ _

_"Lucky Four Cover Girl"_

_ _

_"Lil Lady Luck"_

_ _

_"Seahorse Bint Rebel Regency"_

_ _

_"3 D's Little Misty"_

_ _

_"Hallmarks Boomers Bianca"_

_ _

_"Hallmarks Boomers Bacall"_

_ _

_"Moss Grove Summer Breeze"_

_ _

_"Moss Grove Little Pocohantas"_

_ _

_"Pine Ridge Minis Cloud Dancer"_

_ _

_ _

_ _

_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 1, 2010)

_Our continued 2011 mare line up...._

_ _

_This is "Fury's" first season that he has his own little band of mares and were looking forward to his contribution to our breeding program._

_ _

_"Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury" (Junior Stallion)_







_ _

_ _

_"Alamos Sir's Diamond Allure"_

_ _

_"Lucky Four Apache Starlite"_

_ _

_"Allure Ranch Rowdys Exquisite Dream"_

_ _

_"Faith Farms Khemos Glimpse Of Glory"_

_ _

_"Faith Farms Khemosabis Ima Doll"_

_ _

_"Ranger Creeks Buckeroo Doll"_

_ _

_"Alamos Streaker Bay Vision"_

_ _

_"Moss Grove Niketa Sunrise"_

_ _

_ _

_ _


----------

